# Current USC Production MFA student giving advice



## JKL (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey all, 

I know it's probably the time when everyone hears about acceptances and rejections. This is more for those who received rejections. Keep your heads up. I had to try two times before I got in.

Here's a blog I wrote while I reapplied to all the film schools a second time:

http://destinationmfafilm.wordpress.com/

I reread it today, and it reminded me of how challenging and rewarding the process was. The dream story still gives me the chills. 

-JKL


----------



## DeathDealer (Apr 1, 2013)

How's USC been for you so far? Pros and cons? Any general advice for incoming students?

Thanks!


----------



## stee0221 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very cool! Thx for sharing the blog...informative and inspirational!!!  Hope your life, faith, and relationship with God are at an all time high!


----------



## kelpike (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi JKL- 
Have you/ are you taking on a lot of debt to attend USC?  Are there ways for students to get out of there with a minimal amount of debt?  Scholarships?  Fellowships?  T.A. ing?  What are you finding is the typical way that students are handling the price tag of USC?  Thanks!


----------

